# Largest Clutch?



## Katieasaur (Sep 6, 2010)

I am curious as to how large your clutches have been from all different species.

Mine was a 17 egg leucomela clutch with 11 surviving froglets.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

My terribilis just laid around 30 eggs!!! Hope I get atleast 1/3 of them surviving.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I've heard of Silverstonei laying clutches of up to 60 eggs. They are barely represented in the hobby anymore though, and may not even be present anymore. Tadpoles and froglets are very difficut to raise to maturity


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

Ive had a clutch of 40 from my Red Trivs.


----------



## Katieasaur (Sep 6, 2010)

thats awesome, see I had no idea that any type of darts lay quite so many eggs


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Lance said:


> Ive had a clutch of 40 from my Red Trivs.


Are they morphing and making it?


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

When I was producing them yep right to adulthood. I had to destroy eggs due to the fact I couldnt get rid of babies. I stopped working with them a while ago. A very interesting frog imo and a beautiful call, just no market for them up here in Canada. If someone had a large display tank id suggest Red Trivs hands down.
Since I first got into the hobby I always wanted to work with A.Cainarachi and A. Bassleri yellow.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Lance said:


> When I was producing them yep right to adulthood. I had to destroy eggs due to the fact I couldnt get rid of babies. I stopped working with them a while ago. A very interesting frog imo and a beautiful call, just no market for them up here in Canada. If someone had a large display tank id suggest Red Trivs hands down.
> Since I first got into the hobby I always wanted to work with A.Cainarachi and A. Bassleri yellow.


Aww man, I've wanted them for a long time... My deal when I had the cash fell through due to WC frogs dying before they were shipped


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

Clutch of 61 from my silverstonei, most clutches where between 40 and 50 though...

...and a clutch of 120+ last week from my Dendropsophus bifurcus, but it's not a pdf...


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Shockfrog said:


> Clutch of 61 from my silverstonei, most clutches where between 40 and 50 though...
> 
> ...and a clutch of 120+ last week from my Dendropsophus bifurcus, but it's not a pdf...


Why does the name start with Dendro if it is not a Poison Dart Frog?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

that Frog Guy said:


> Why does the name start with Dendro if it is not a Poison Dart Frog?


Dendro just means tree in latin, or something to that effect. There are dendrobium orchids, there are probably lots of other Dendro things (Like Dave's)...It isn't frog specific, it is just a reference to "tree" , and since so many of these related frogs live in or among trees, walk on branches/roots etc..etc.. I assume that is why they have dendro in the name...but if it isn't "Dendro" (Tree)
"bates"(Walker)...then it isn't a "Dendrobates", thus not a poison dart frog.
"bifurcus" It seems, means forked or two pronged... which probably relates to some characteristic of the frog, or it's habitat.


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

To date, my silverstonei (circa 1993) laid 57 eggs of which only 11 proved to be fertile (I disturbed the clutch when the male was fertilizing, ugh). trivittatus comes in a distant second at 42 (all fertile), Yellow terribs 39 (33 fertile), orange terribs 38 (all fertile), 38 (22 fertile). Bassleri 36 (30 fertile).. 

These are my largest documented clutches (35+) and for some reason.. rarer to reach nowadays even with all the added/improved supplementation. I have not had a clutch exceed 30+ since Summer (breeding season) of 2009. 

Peter Keane


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Dendro Dave said:


> Dendro just means tree in latin, or something to that effect. There are dendrobium orchids, there are probably lots of other Dendro things (Like Dave's)...It isn't frog specific, it is just a reference to "tree" , and since so many of these related frogs live in or among trees, walk on branches/roots etc..etc.. I assume that is why they have dendro in the name...but if it isn't "Dendro" (Tree)
> "bates"(Walker)...then it isn't a "Dendrobates", thus not a poison dart frog.
> "bifurcus" It seems, means forked or two pronged... which probably relates to some characteristic of the frog, or it's habitat.


Interesting.

You learn something new every day.


----------



## Robert.hallam (Oct 26, 2012)

Just got a clutch of 21 from my antonyi  that my biggest so far but im sure once my terribilis start laying that number will be blown away


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

With all this talk about terribs and huge clutches I am almost reluctant to get a pair.. lol. Handling 40 tadpoles from Azureus is enough work, what if I have huge clutches every few weeks with terribs? Ill lose my mind.. lol


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

I've gotten something around 14 from my leucs... I managed to stop the breeding for 2 weeks... Then they drop a bomb on me haha...


----------



## Mantella71 (Oct 7, 2013)

I just recently got back into dart frogs. Years ago I had a pair of Costa Rican Auratus with 15. I know it's not darts but I had a pair of White-lipped tree frogs (infrafrenata) with over three thousand tadpoles. I freaked when they all hatched out. A blessing and curse at once! Most of them survived and it took hours each day to take care of them all. My apartment smelled like a swamp


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

goof901 said:


> I've gotten something around 14 from my leucs... I managed to stop the breeding for 2 weeks... Then they drop a bomb on me haha...


take that one as a blessing not a curse! I have read a ton of posts about people having trouble getting leucs to breed! I couldnt put wager on either side of that fence though, I dont have leucs lol


----------



## buckeyedartfrogs (Mar 25, 2013)

I have a pair of Patricia's that just laid 15 and on the flip side a pair of Azureus I can't seem to get more than two at a time.


----------



## macadlo (May 14, 2010)

I counted 28 from my Anthonyi and for sure that is not the largest clouch










www.Dendrobates.sk


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

We have a mantella aurantiaca that lays HUGE clutches. Too many to count, but I counted one up to 100 and there were more. Maybe 120 or more? 

You can see the eggs in her, through her skin, just before she lays them. It's amazing. I have a picture of her on facebook, I'll see if I can find it.

Brad


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Here she is, maybe 12 to 24 hours before laying. They become much more visible as it gets closer to laying.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

that Frog Guy said:


> Why does the name start with Dendro if it is not a Poison Dart Frog?


I do not know anything about Dendropsophus, but 'Dendro' (from the Greek "dendron" = tree) is a prefix in the scientific terminology that has to do with trees. "Dendrobates" etymologically means "tree walker."
The Psophus is an insect (Psophus stridulus) which call is loud and shrill. Perhaps - perhaps - the name of Dendropsophus derived from this feature.

My largest clutch is from my anthonyi.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

A few of the lesser-known Ameerega species (not available in captivity) apparently lay clutches of 35-50 eggs. I'd be surprised if any other species can top that. At any rate, by dart frog standards, that's certainly an impressive clutch.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Dendro Dave said:


> Dendro just means tree in latin, or something to that effect. There are dendrobium orchids, there are probably lots of other Dendro things (Like Dave's)...It isn't frog specific, it is just a reference to "tree" , and since so many of these related frogs live in or among trees, walk on branches/roots etc..etc.. I assume that is why they have dendro in the name...but if it isn't "Dendro" (Tree)
> "bates"(Walker)...then it isn't a "Dendrobates", thus not a poison dart frog.
> "bifurcus" It seems, means forked or two pronged... which probably relates to some characteristic of the frog, or it's habitat.


Small correction here...

This... "then it isn't a "Dendrobates", thus not a poison dart frog" may be slightly wrong. I believe they all fall under the family "Dendrobatidae" AmphibiaWeb - Dendrobatidae

...But there are poison dart frogs that aren't "dendrobates" (but are dendrobatidae... Which still translates to "tree walker" pretty much... I think)


----------



## Matt3506 (May 25, 2009)

My largest clutch happened just this month. They were from my Huallaga Canyon trivitatta, it was a clutch of 41. I typically get clutches numbering 25 to 37. I also have mint, yellow, and orange terribilis Which lay clutches in the 25 to 35 range. The largest clutch I've gotten from my terribilis was 38.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Largest clutch I have had thus far is 29 by my tesoros blackfoots. They were all infertile. It was their first clutch though so they may not be entirely ready. Have since had two more clutches this week, not nearly as large. Hope they are fertile, but I have my doubts looking at them right now.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Came across a pic of that clutch of 29. I have since had an even larger clutch. I counted 32 in the most recent clutch with 12 of them turning into tadpoles.


----------

